# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجوی ترم2دانشگاه ازاد میتونه کنکور 95 بده و دولتی قبول شه؟

## rahpoo92

دانشجوی ترم2دانشگاه ازاد میتونه کنکور 95 بده و دولتی قبول شه؟


منرکنکورر94 دادم و دولتی هم قبول شدم ولی نرفتم  جای دانشگاه ازاد رفتم
الان میتونم کنکور بدم و دومرتبه دولتی هم انتخاب رشته کنم یا فقط ازاد میتونم امسالو؟

----------


## wizard2015

> دانشجوی ترم2دانشگاه ازاد میتونه کنکور 95 بده و دولتی قبول شه؟
> 
> 
> منرکنکورر94 دادم و دولتی هم قبول شدم ولی نرفتم  جای دانشگاه ازاد رفتم
> الان میتونم کنکور بدم و دومرتبه دولتی هم انتخاب رشته کنم یا فقط ازاد میتونم امسالو؟


*اگه تو انتخاب رشته ، دولتی قبول شدی ولی نرفتی متاسفانه تا یک سال محروم میشی و نمی تونی دانشگاخ دولتی بری.کنکور 96 مشکلی نداری

ابراهیم خدایی گفت: اگر داوطلبی در دوره‌های روزانه دانشگاهی پذیرفته شود اما به هر دلیل  از ثبت نام در دانشگاه انصراف دهد، یک سال از شرکت در کنکور محروم خواهد  شد.

آزادو مشکل نداری
*

----------


## ali.rainy

> *اگه تو انتخاب رشته ، دولتی قبول شدی ولی نرفتی متاسفانه تا یک سال محروم میشی و نمی تونی دانشگاخ دولتی بری.کنکور 96 مشکلی نداری
> 
> ابراهیم خدایی گفت: اگر داوطلبی در دوره‌های روزانه دانشگاهی پذیرفته شود اما به هر دلیل  از ثبت نام در دانشگاه انصراف دهد، یک سال از شرکت در کنکور محروم خواهد  شد.
> 
> آزادو مشکل نداری
> *


البته دولتی از نوع روزانه

----------


## artim

> دانشجوی ترم2دانشگاه ازاد میتونه کنکور 95 بده و دولتی قبول شه؟
> 
> 
> منرکنکورر94 دادم و دولتی هم قبول شدم ولی نرفتم  جای دانشگاه ازاد رفتم
> الان میتونم کنکور بدم و دومرتبه دولتی هم انتخاب رشته کنم یا فقط ازاد میتونم امسالو؟


اگه پارسال روزانه قبول شدی نرفتی از 95 محرومی اگه غیر روزانه قبول شدی امسال میتونی کنکور بدی هر دانشگاهی بخوای بری

----------


## wizard2015

> البته دولتی از نوع روزانه


*آره درستش همینه*

----------


## dorsa20

داداش بشین درستو بخون همون ازاد دیگه بذار نفرات کم شه..اییییی بابا......

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> داداش بشین درستو بخون همون ازاد دیگه بذار نفرات کم شه..اییییی بابا......


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): راستن میگه ایشون

----------

